# Wow!



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Just wanted to say Wow! I am totally amazed at how much Mike's hypnotherapy tapes have helped me already - and I'm only on day 6!For months I wrestled with the idea of doing Mike's Tapes - because on the one hand I was totally skeptical and on the other hand I was feeling at my wits end with messing about with different drugs and the like - and wanted to feel like I was doing something positive to help me.I know its very early days yet - but I have had 5 yes 5 relatively pain-free day this week - whilst in the past 10 months before I started the tapes - I had not 1!I just feel so much more positive already and feel like now IBS is becoming a side issue in my life not the ruling issue like it used to be.I guess I just wanted to write this for all those people out there that haven't tried Mike's Hypnotherapy Tapes yet - and are skeptical about hypnosis being able to help them. I too thought there was no way hypnotherapy would be any help in dealing with my IBS. OK I'm only going on 6 days experience so far, but these six days have been the best six days I've had in a long time in terms of my IBS.Eric - you'll probably remember in the past my saying that my 'IBS' was more related to food triggers than stress - and that I dismissed the idea that stress could be a factor in my IBS - well OK - you proved me wrong







Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, that is great news.







It good your benefiting at an early stage and it will only improve for you.Another point in this somewhat is that IBS is not caused by stress, but aggravated by it for the majority of people, however even the ones that may not feel stress has anything to do with it, might find that it is still a way to manage IBS in ways they may not realize without trying some of these treatments.The nervous system is connected to the digestive system.Clair, this is good, and I hope you continue to enjoy them and that they will benefit you even more down the road. Keep us updated and I am glad you tried them.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi EricThanks to you and Mike for suggesting them







I think you make the point perfectly that this is a good way to deal with IBS even for people like me who thought stress played no part in exarcebating my symptoms.I'll keep you posted,Clair


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

WOW!That's great news Clair! Keep with the tapes, it is important to finish the whole 100 days to get long term results. I'm glad you're feeling better.AZ


----------

